# 66 goat



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 66 GTO that is lower in the rear than the front. I put new coil springs on and air shocks several years ago. The air shocks allways leak and they are a real pain. Any suggestions for a good shock absorber in the rear, or how to level out my goat out right would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I like KYB's.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

monroe gas-matic shocks, drag bags in the rear springs if you want a little ability to stiffen them for launch or load.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dgoat8u said:


> Hi,
> I have a 66 GTO that is lower in the rear than the front. I put new coil springs on and air shocks several years ago. The air shocks allways leak and they are a real pain. Any suggestions for a good shock absorber in the rear, or how to level out my goat out right would be appreciated. Thanks!


If the rear is too low with new springs, then I would suspect that some time in the car's life the front springs have been changed and the wrong spring rate used. Besides making the car look weird, having too high of a spring rate in the front will do bad things to weight transfer on launch and will hurt traction, if you care about such things. To get bite, that front end has to be able to -move- and come up when the torque hits in order to transfer weight to the rear. Stiffer springs don't allow that to happen.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with Bear, try the new shocks first, if the air shocks are leaking out completely you basically have no shocks. it should sit relatively level and i believe the stock ride height at rocker is 9" with 14" rims (stock) would be around 9.5 w/15's if it still sits high in the front you may have to get stock springs up there too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A lot of these cars tend to ride a tad low in the rear. If you look at the ads for them from 45 years ago, they were level or a little low....heck, they looked like they were on a worn out suspension! I recommend Air Lift bags for the rear, using two seperate air lines and about 10 psi for normal driving...They work great. I have spring spacers in my '67, ecause even with new springs, the rear end would drag when the trunk was loaded up for a trip. I think the Air Lifts would be a better way to go....


----------



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, i think i'll do new shocks first, then if that doesn't get it, i might get the spacers, or just get the heavy duty springs. Thanks again.


----------

